# Prayers for  high school football player.



## 1shot1kill (Aug 8, 2014)

Just yesterday our local football team was hit with some very bad news......one of our players was diagnosed with kidney cancer....he and his family are on the way to atlanta for more tests and to explore their options. That is all i know at this point. His father was a teammate of mine in the mid 80's....great guy...he takes after his father...a great kid,and football player!!...Please help me lift this young man and his family up before the lord in prayer....i will update his condition as i learn more...thank you all!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 8, 2014)

You got them.


----------



## CAL90 (Aug 8, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## "CB" 257 (Aug 8, 2014)

Prayers sent that when they get the test results back that they will see the mighty work of God. God will take care of him. Put all your trust and faith in The Lord Jesus Christ and claim the victory in Jesus name.


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 8, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## sniper22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Prayers lifted.


----------



## Headshot (Aug 8, 2014)

Prayers sent for him, his family, and the medical staff.


----------



## speedcop (Aug 9, 2014)

our prayers lifted


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear that, prayers sent for the young man and his family/friends.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 9, 2014)

My Prayers are added with these other good folk.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Aug 10, 2014)

All the prayers and thoughts are much appreciated.....just got word this morning that the cancer has spread....they have found spots on his liver and his lungs....please keep this young man and his family in your prayers!...when i heard this I was left speechless,asking why???why him God??.....he is a great kid....maybe that's why....because you know how many lives he will touch.....prayers for understanding and healing!


----------



## mm708 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am praying for this young man. In 1985 at the age of 21 I had a type of cancer that very few people survive. God healed me. God can and still performs miracles today. keep the faith and don't give up.


----------



## 1shot1kill (May 18, 2015)

It is both with a heavy heart and renewed spirit that I report that Malik Sparkman has passed away. This young man touched the lives of so many during his short time here. Please lift up his family and friends in prayer in the days and weeks ahead. Trojans Forever!!


----------



## oops1 (May 18, 2015)

Awful sorry to read this.. Contunued prayers for his family.


----------



## Hilsman (May 18, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Awful sorry to read this.. Contunued prayers for his family.



This


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (May 18, 2015)

*Prayers sent*

It is so hard to understand why someone so young is taken but The Lord has his reason. I pray that the family and friends of this young man will seek comfort through Gods grace. Praise The Lord for this young mans life and the joy I'm sure he brought to his family.


----------



## Sargent (May 19, 2015)

Prayers to his family.


----------



## georgia357 (May 19, 2015)

So sorry to hear that, prayers sent for the family and friends of Malik Sparkman.


----------

